# Can anyone advise on creating a blog?



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi, we are off to Italy on March 23rd for 3 months. I would like to do a blog as we travel but have no idea how to start one. can anyone advise? I would like members of my family to be able to view it easily, and I would like to be able to add pictures.
Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Esperelda.

There are many template driven blog sites to choose from like Googles Blogger and Wordpress. I use Wordpress, it's a little painful at times because they keep "improving" it.

You can have your own domain name,choose styles and themes, add your own pictures and there are tutorials on how to do the basics. Unless you want to generate an income all is free. There is a hand statistical area which gives you an idea of how popular or not your writing is.

Shamefully plugging mine, try the link in my signature. Googling "how to start a blog" gets some interesting results, steer clear of the links that have the little yellow square icon with "ad" though.

Good luck and update the forum when you get started.

Mike


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Mike, I'll do some investigating.


----------

